# Mi motor paso a paso (bipolar) no tiene fuerza.



## gustavolg (Ago 24, 2012)

hola disculpen las molestias, el problema es que mi motor paso a paso cabecea y cuando lo agarro apena con los dedos para.
ya esta programado lo ago funcionar con un pic16f84a y un l293d. el motor a controlar es un motor pap bipolar (4cables). desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 30, 2012)

Hola amigo

Con mucho gusto the ayudo, pero necesito algunos datos:

1. Cual es la tensión nominal del motor de paso? es la tenson indicada o en la placa de tipo o en la hoja de datos correspondiente. Con frecuencia se trata de usar motores de paso de impresoras por ejemplo con tensiones nominales de hasta 24VDC.

2. Con que tensión alimentas el motor de paso? 6VDC, 12VDC?

Para parte de una indicación mira como yo, muy aficionado a los motores de paso, alimento los motores de paso que uso.

La tensión nominal es de 3,8V y lo alimento en mi laboratorio con 24VDC, en mi modelo será alimentado por un pack de baterías de LiFePO4 de 12 celdas resultando en tensiones de alimentación entre 39,6VDc, baterías recién cargadas y 24VDC, baterías tienen que ser recargadas! El circuito de control del motor de paso se encarga usando un PWM de limitar la corriente a los 670mA máximo que tolera el motor. Mirando un poco las ecuaciones pertinentes el impacto es sencillo de entender y probablemente explica el porqué de tu problema:

Potencia se define en vatios [W] y W=V*A

Hagamas un ejemplo para mi motor y luego asumiré datos para el tuyo y así quizá estar dando la explicación porque te esta dando tan poco torque!

Nominal:
W=V*A=3,8VDC*670mA=2,546W

Real 24VDC:
W=V*A=24VDC*670mA=16,08W

Como puedes ver el motor de paso a la tensión que alimento tiene 6 veces la potencia y como resultado 6 veces el torque.

Adicionalmente hay que tener en mente que el motor de paso pierde torque cuando más rápido gire, respectivamente, cuando mas pasos de por unidad de tiempo. Un motor de paso tiene su torque máximo cuando se resiste a girar! la razón? Girando las bobinas crean una tensión inducida, cuya polaridad es invertida en relación a la que aplicamos, como resultado disminuye la tensión resultante y por lo tanto la potencia disponible y el torque!

Habiendo dicho esto hay que saber que es de muchísima importancia el como opero un motor de paso para saber que rendimiento este me puede dar. Sigue un video que he publicado en youtube y que explica algo de como parámetros de operación influencian el rendimiento del motor de paso.






Arriba expliqué el efecto de la tensión de alimentación en relación a la tensión nominal del motor de paso. Aquí siguen explicaciones de algunos prámetros adicionales, que he podido estudiar muy detalladamente usando la placa de evaluación de Trinamic que se puede comprar por ejemplo aquí y llamada StepRocker. Los circuitos de Trinamic, en especial la combinación del TMC429 y los TMC260/1/2 brindan las funciones en Hardware que uso y demuestro.

Lo crítico de un motor de paso es la estabilidad eléctrica de los parametros que influencian su operación. En general es válido decir, que operar un motor de paso con micropasos resulta en una operación mucho mas estable y por lo tanto menos ruidosa y la velocidad posible aumenta.






Otro parámetro que influencia la estabilidad es lo repentino de un cambio. 







El perfil cambio de velocidad por lo general ocurre en forma trapezoidal como lo muestra la imagen. El valor de la pendiente refleja el aumento de velocidad máxima permitida. Así, si un motor de paso gira de una posición inicial a una definida como destino, el motor de paso acelerará hasta alcanzar la velocidad máxima definida y al llegar al punto indicado, empieza la desceleración, para parar en la posición deseada. Todo esto lo hace la placa StepRocker usando el Hardware de las componentes para definir en que posición debe iniciar la desceleración. Sin esta funcionalidad hay que calcular ese punto con el controlador! El segundo video muestra, como bajo el medio usado en el, el motor de paso queda parado y no gira, cuando se disminuye el número de pasos bajo un cierto límite. Los componentes de Trinamic mencionados ofrecen una función llamada "S-Ramp" que cambia las pendientes de una forma lineal como lo muestra el trapecio en la imagen arriba por una curva en forma de "S", lo que significa una aceleración que varía de "0" a la aceleración máxima definida en forma de curva y lo mismo antes de alcanzar la velocidad máxima deseada. El video muestra el tremendo efecto de esto. pero existe otro video de Trinamic, tengo el permiso por escrito de usarlos, de que efecto mas dramático tiene el uso de esa función "S-Ramp"! Ojala esto sea de alguna utilidad para Ustedes!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 30, 2012)

A los motores pap se los suele alimentar con 2 o 3 veces mayor tensión que la nominal, no se queman y además tienen mucho mayor torque...

Un amigo mío fabricó varios CNC caseros y alimentaba los motores pap con 48Vcc


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 30, 2012)

DJ draco, tu sabes porqué?


----------



## gustavolg (Ago 30, 2012)

osea yo ise girar el motor pero una vez qe lo agarro al motor tienbla como qe se traba y lo alimentaba con 5 volt despues lo alimente con 12v, despues use un l293d! y siempre hacia lo mismo, cambie de motor como 4 veces y no pasa nada! :/


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 31, 2012)

Yo nunca me dediqué a eso...sólo sé que así se hace.

Y sé cómo funcionan, los drivers, y todo lo demás...pero nunca los usé.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 1, 2012)

Para poder avanzar desde aquí, dame los datos del motor de paso que usas. Tensión nominal, corriente máxima permitida, o salo dame el nombre de la parte que me permita leer la hoja de datos en el internet.
Por otro lado publica el circuito y la tensión con la cual lo alimentas. Partiendo de alli trataré de ayudarte. En general cuando el torque del motor pap es bajo, pero el motor gira, entonces la causa tine 3 posibles orígenes.
Primero que la tensión de alimentación es demasiado baja o que se alimenta con demasiado poca corriente o una combinación de las dos causas.


----------



## soerok (Sep 1, 2012)

Otra cosa que puede estar pasando es la velocidad a la que le estés mandando la secuencia, si es muy rápido el motor no alcanza a dar los pasos y se traba, puede que avance pero muy lentamente y pierda pasos, y como tu dices, lo paras fácilmente con la mano.

Respecto a lo que dice DJ DRACO, es correcto, un motor PAP se puede alimentar muy por arriba de su tensión nominal, pero solo si usas drivers con control de corriente, osea, drivers que puedan controlar la corriente que pasa por los motores mediante PWM, yo arme varios de estos drivers con el integrado L297 y L6203, el L297 da la secuencia de pasos y regula el control de corriente, y el L6203 es un puente H que porta hasta 5A.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Sep 2, 2012)

tambien tiene afecta la secuencia  de activacion de las bobinas,  y el ciclo de trabajo de cada secuencia de activacion de las bobinas.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 2, 2012)

Peo denle la oportunidad de solucionar el problema avanzando de donde estamos. Ceo que primero nos tiene que dar los datos que listé. Una vez que conoscamos esos datos será posible ayudarle, no les parece? El resto queda especulación, que a un novato no le va a ayudar mucho. Al menos esa es mi opinion.


----------



## gd1219 (May 3, 2014)

Buenas tardes y disculpen la molestia, quería saber si alguien  me puede ayudar...

Yo tengo una maquina cortadora de anime, que funciona con dos motores paso a paso, uno para mover la bandeja de la mesa en un sentido horizontal y el otro motor mueve en alambre que corta el anime en sentido vertical... estos dos motores están controlados por una maquina que por medio de drivers  le dan las cordenadas y hacen que se muevan para cortar cualquier figura que yo quiera.... 

El problema es el siguiente, yo vivia en usa y tuve esa maquina funcionando por casi 5 anos, luego me regrese a venezuela y me traje la maquina... el problema es que tarde 4 a;os para poder volver a montar el mismo negocio.... 

el problema que tengo con los motores es que le llegan corriente pero cuando por medio de la computadora los pongo a funcionar, no ruedan, hacen como si estuvieran trancados y si los ayudo con la mano pueden caminar un segundo pero se vuelven a parar.... La cuestión es que si les llega corriente y hacen el esfuerzo de caminar pero es como si estuvieran trancados..

queria saber si es posible que se da;aron por el tiempo o como puedo saber que les pasa..

les coloco la foto de la maquina y de la parte de atrás de los motores que estoy usando

gracias


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 3, 2014)

revisa la electronica alomejor eso es el problema luego los transistores se vuelan y los motores no les llega la corriente suficiente


----------



## gd1219 (May 3, 2014)

Disculpa mi ignorancia amigo, lo que pasa es que no soy muy ducho en esta materia... que me quieres decir con que revise la electronica??


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 3, 2014)

Hola te recomiendo que llames a un especialista, de lo contrario puede salirte más costoso.


----------



## gd1219 (May 3, 2014)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola te recomiendo que llames a un especialista, de lo contrario puede salirte más costoso.



el problema que en venezuela no hay especialistas... lo que quisiera saber es si se dano el motor o algo en el programa de la computadora se desconfiguro..


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 3, 2014)

el programa raravez se truena
la electronica me refiero a los puentes H que mueven el motor si es bipolar hay puentes H
pero si es unipolar son transistores


----------



## massieu11 (May 3, 2014)

Si no conoces bien del tema tal vez vale que yte introduzcas al tema de los motores paso a paso:

.todorobot.com.ar/informacion/tutorial%20stepper/stepper-tutorial.htm

Si sabes usar un multímetro o tester, desconecta el motor (toma fotos de antes para que lo puedas volver a conectar) y mide la impedancia en los embobinados. Si no tienes idea de lo que te hablo será mejor que llames a alguien que sepa, ya que si lo que quieres es echar a andar la maquina ya, te vas a llevar mucho tiempo en estudiar para poder repararla tu mismo.


----------



## TOKYMY (Sep 11, 2017)

soerok dijo:


> Otra cosa que puede estar pasando es la velocidad a la que le estés mandando la secuencia, si es muy rápido el motor no alcanza a dar los pasos y se traba, puede que avance pero muy lentamente y pierda pasos, y como tu dices, lo paras fácilmente con la mano.
> 
> Respecto a lo que dice DJ DRACO, es correcto, un motor PAP se puede alimentar muy por arriba de su tensión nominal, pero solo si usas drivers con control de corriente, osea, drivers que puedan controlar la corriente que pasa por los motores mediante PWM, yo arme varios de estos drivers con el integrado L297 y L6203, el L297 da la secuencia de pasos y regula el control de corriente, y el L6203 es un puente H que porta hasta 5A.



*S*aludos tengo la pro*B*lem*Á*tica q*UE* no logro alcan*Z*ar velo*C*idad con el motor de paso.
*L*o estoy controlando con *A*rduino el driver es con mosfet  tengo un motor bipolar de 12v .6A.
*¿ C*uales pueden ser las causas *?*


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2017)

TOKYMY dijo:


> *S*aludos tengo la pro*B*lem*Á*tica q*UE* no logro alcan*Z*ar velo*C*idad con el motor de paso.
> *L*o estoy controlando con *A*rduino el driver es con mosfet  tengo un motor bipolar de 12v .6A.
> *¿ C*uales pueden ser las causas *?*



¿ Que driver estás empleando ?
¿ Que circuito de driver estás empleando ?
¿ Que programa estás empleando ?
¿ Que frecuencia de "Clock" estás empleando ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​
*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*03)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡ No somos adivinos !* 

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación *e interrogación,*, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 11, 2017)

Amigo venezolano, a ver si te podemos ayudar. El motor me parece ser adecuado. Lo mejor hacer es entender los motores pap bipolares. En comparación parezco tener cierto buen conocimiento de motores pap. Por compartir lo que he aprendido puse el tutorial avanzado sobre pap [URL="Amigo venezolano, a ver si te podemos ayudar. El motor me parece ser adecuado. Lo mejor hacer es entender los motores pap bipolares. En comparación parezco tener cierto buen conocimiento de motores pap. Por compartir lo que he aprendido puse el tutorial avanzado sobre pap aquí en el foro. Sigue el enlace:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/tutorial-avanzado-sobre-motores-paso-102981/

A ver si te puedo dar una noción con pocas palabras:

Ver el archivo adjunto 97106

El gráfico muestra un motor pap bipolar sencillo de 4 cables. La calidad del motor es determinada en gran parte por cuanta corriente puede circular por el cable del bobinado.

2,85 A es un valor bueno.
La tensión nominal es de 3.4 V

Que nos dice eso? El cableado de las bobinas aguanta 2.85 A. La tensión nominal nos dice que si aplicamos una tensión de 3,4 V, entonces 2.85 A de corriente fluirán por el cableado de la bobina! Estoy describiendo el estado cuando el motor no gira.

La potencia P que nos da el torque máximo del motor pap no girando es de:

P = Amperios * voltios = 2.85 A * 3.4 V = 9,7 W

Para poder darle al motor mas potencia y en consecuencia mas torque que tenemos para variar? El amperaje de 2.85 A representa el valor máximo de corriente que el motor aguanta!

Nos que el voltaje! Si le aplicamos mas voltaje, entonces normalmente fluiría mas corriente por el cable matando el motor. El truco está en controlar la alimentación del motor usando un PWM! El PWM es un interruptor rápido. Digamos que tenga una frecuencia de 1k Hz. 






Entonces lo que hace el PWM es que cada 1 ms, deja pasar la corriente durante una parte del tiempo e interrumpe el flujo de corriente. Eso es lo que en inglés se define como "duty cycle"! En el gráfico vemos como ejemplo en la curva superior, que el PWM solo deja fluir la corriente durante un 20% del tiempo, 20% de i ms en nuestro ejemplo!

La curva inferior indica que el PWM dejaría pasar la corriente durante el 60% del tiempo.

Como esto ocurre en el caso de nuestro ejemplo cada 1 ms el motor pap 20% o 60% del tiempo, que la bobina solo recibe menos corriente de lo que resultaria por la tensión aplicada!

Digamos que para tu motor pap le aplicas en vez de 3.4 V 6.8 V! El "duty cicle por lo tanto debe ser del 50%! Durante un 50% del tiempo fluyen 5.7 A a la bobina y en los otros 50% del tiempo 0 A! La bobina, a razón que la PWM trabaja con una frecuencia alta, aquí en el ejemplo 1k Hz, solo registra el promedio y eso son los famosos 2.85 A.

50% del tiempo 5.7 A
50% del tiempo 0 A

(5.7 A + 0 A)/ 2 = 2.85 A

Tomemos como ejemplo que aplicas no 3.4 V, sino 34 V. 10 veces la tensión! Entonces:

10% del tiempo 28.5 A
90% del tiempo   0 A

(28,5 A * 0.1) +
(  0 A * 0.9)

(28.5 A + 0 A) / 10 = 2.85 A

El motor pap solo percibe el promedio, sus famosos 2.85 A!

Miremos ahora que ocurre con el torque, la potencia:

P = A * V = 34 V * 2.85 A = 96.9 W

Comparemos la potencia de tu motor pap activado con 3.4 V y con 34 V:

P = Amperios * voltios = 2.85 A * 3.4 V = 9,7 W   (tu motor pap con 3.4 V)
P = Amperios * voltios = 2.85 A * 34 V = 96,9 W

Tu motor pap rinde 10 veces mas la potencia, 10 veces el torque!

Tu motor pap tiene que tener un circuito de control que genere la "duty cycle" del PWM dependiendo de cuanta tensión apliques al motor pap! Cualquier controlador, me refiero a los chips, es capaz de generar un PWM y eso de forma automática según los valores que se pongan en los registros de control del PWM.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 12, 2017)

valla nunca vi asi los motores a pasos siento que aprendi algo nuevo.


----------



## TOKYMY (Sep 12, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que driver estás empleando ?
> ¿ Que circuito de driver estás empleando ?
> ¿ Que programa estás empleando ?
> ¿ Que frecuencia de "Clock" estás empleando ?



Saludos disculpe si por la ortografía.  
El tema de mi problemática es que ¿deseo mover a velocidad máxima un motor de paso de 12v .6A  1.8 grados por pulso?
El driver es (SLA7024M). Y lo estoy trabajando con Arduino con la biblioteca #include <Stepper.h>, a su rpm máxima, pero logro ver la rotación del eje es lenta. Está a 3 vueltas por segundo.
¿Cómo puedo lograr mayor rpm?.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 12, 2017)

Hola, has chequeado la hoja de datos del motor, para saber la máx fcia. de secuencia?
No conozco cómo controla el SLA7024M al motor, pero tiene que haber un feedback del motor al controlador, para saber cuando realizar la conmutación al sig. paso. Además, velocidad debe tener una rampa ascendente, pues rotar de cero a máx. nunca podrá.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 12, 2017)

A diferencia del motor de gd1219, que tenía una tensión nominal de 3.4 V y un ameraje máximo de 2.85 A, tu motor es buen ejemplo para un motor de características técnicas muy malas! gd1219 podía aplicar por ejemplo 34 V y así su motor de paso tendría 10 veces la potencia nominal! Tu motor con una tensión nominal de 12 VDC y 0.6 A es bastante debil!

Apliquemos las mismas ecuaciones de mi respuesta a gd1219

P ( potencia) = U (voltaje) * I (amperaje = 12 V * 0.6 A = 7.2 W

Casi la misma potencia que el motor de gd1219 tine, 9.7 W! Aplicando 34 VDC a su motor la potencia aumenta a 96.9 W. A tu motor aplicando 36 VDC solo logras triplicar la potencia! La razón de esto es que el cableado de las bobinas tiene un diámetro much mas reducido a razón de lo cual solo especifica 0.6 A!

Para seguir con detalle a los datos que nos das: el motor solo lo has podido hacer girar a 3 Hz! Miremos que nos dice eso!

Tu motor da pasos de 1.8 °, de lo que resultan 200 pasos para un giro de 360° o 600 pasos para girar 3 vueltas por segundo!

Para seguir con el análisis! Tu motor en comparación con el de gd1219 es de mucho menor calidad o para decirlo de otra forma, a sido especificado para poder proveer la potencia que tiene y probablemente este motor resulta la solución mas económica!

Para entender la relación entre velocidad de giro y torque disponible en un motor de paso hay que meterse un poco mas en la materia! Tu motor opera a 600 pasos por segundo. Esto significa que 600 veces por segundo la tensión aplicada al cableado de las bobinas varía entre 12 VDC y 0 VDC!

Una bobina tiene el comportamiento que reacciona a un cambio de la tensión aplicada con algo que se llama tensión inducida! la tensión inducida tiene una polaridad inversa a la tensión aplicada! o sea si aplicamos +12 VDC la tensión inducida tendrá un valor de -x VDC.

Cuando mas rápido el el cambio de la tensión aplicada, mas alto es el valor de la tensión inducida (polaridad invertida),

Esa es la razón porqué un motor pap tendrá su valor máximo de torque cuando mantiene su posición, no da pasos! Entonces la tensión aplicada no varía y por lo tanto la tensión inducida es de -0 VDC! Cuando mas alta es la velocidad de giro, cuando mas rápido da sus pasos, mas alta resultará el valor de la tensión inducida!

Hay que concienciarse que el torque de un motor de paso es proportional a la potencia del motor! Tomemos las mismas ecuaciones de la potencia usada mas arriba pero ahora comparemos la potencia disponible del motor en relación al voltaje inducido:

P = U * I donde U = (U aplicada - U inducida) * I

Ignoro variación de la corriente para simplificar!

El motor parado:

P = (12 VDC - 0 VDC) * 0.6 A = 7.2 W

Ahora asumemos una velocidad de pasos que resulte en una tensión inducida de -6 VDC:

P = (12 VDC - 6 VDC) * 0.6 A = 3.6 W

Como podemos ver, el motor a cierta velocidad de pasos solo tendrá la mitad del valor de torque comparado con el motor parado! Tu motor, que ya desde un principio tiene muy poco torque, ahora solo tiene la mitad de torque! Cuando la frecuencia de pasos resulta en un torque que ya no alcanza para hacer girar el eje del motor pap, este se vara!

Mi recomendación por eso sería poner el motor en un estante y admirarlo como un ejemplo de un motor pap malo! Piensa, cuando mas baja es la tensión nominal del motor y mas alto el valor del amperaje permitido, mas potencia tendrá el motor y mas rápido podrá girar.

Aquí el ejemplo con uno de mis motores pap operámdolo a 24 VDC:






Mira que rápido es capaz de girar un motor pap de 3.7 V tensión nominal! Hay mucho mas detalles sobre el tema de como funcionan motores pap en mi hilo aquí!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/tutorial-avanzado-sobre-motores-paso-102981/

Los 200 pasos que muchos motores pap tienen por giro de 360°, 1.8° por paso, se llaman pasos completos! Existe algo que se llama "micro-pasos". Micro-pasos son pasos fracción de un paso completo. Cualquier motor pap bipolar puede dar micro-pasos. Es cuestión de la electrónica que lo maneja! Micro-pasos pueden aumentar la potencia y la velocidad de giro! En mi video arriba opero un motor para que al principio trate de operar con una tensión aplicada de 12 VDC y pasos completos! El motor papa nunca fue capaz de girar o dar paso alguno! Solo vibraba! Con el equipo que muestro en el video pude descubrir que mi motor de paso solo empezaba a girar cuando lo operaba a, creo que fueron 16 micro-pasos por paso completo. Ya me estaba aproximando al punto que me consideraba "incapaz" de operar un motor pap. El controlador que usaba basaba en los chips L297D/L298D que no era capaz de dar micropasos!


----------

